# Setter peeps...can you tell me about showing the breed?



## nasr91 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All,
I am new to the forum and to the world of showing dogs. A bit about myself, I have shown horses most of my life and things have changed in my life and would like to venture into showing dogs. I did show collies as a small child but that was many many yrs ago. Anyway I love the Setters all of them but the English is by far my favorite. 

So is there any Setter peeps who can tell me the good the bad and the ugly about a newbie showing and grooming them. I want to do the handling myself as well as the grooming. I have always groomed and shown my own horses as that is part of the fun for me. So any info about showing any of the three (Gordon,Irish and English) would be very much appreciated . 
TIA


----------

